# Best company for samples



## sakura1024 (Feb 10, 2012)

Geeze! I want WAAY too many fragrances! What are the best companies for choose-your-own sample sets? I just want a little to see if I like the scent. I do MP right now, so it would be super easy for me to just pour a 1 oz. sample bar and have individual sample bars.


----------



## paillo (Feb 10, 2012)

off the top of my head i love daystar's sampler packs. they're usually 2-oz samples instead of 1-oz. peak candles has regular specials on their sampler packs, and they're a good deal. don't know if they're currently running a special... these two are my go-tos. haven't ordered from saveonscents, but i think i'm gonna start ordering a lot of supplies from them.

will be eager to hear others' favorites!


----------



## krissy (Feb 10, 2012)

paillo said:
			
		

> off the top of my head i love daystar's sampler packs. they're usually 2-oz samples instead of 1-oz. peak candles has regular specials on their sampler packs, and they're a good deal. don't know if they're currently running a special... these two are my go-tos. haven't ordered from saveonscents, but i think i'm gonna start ordering a lot of supplies from them.
> 
> will be eager to hear others' favorites!



i second daystar, also aaacandlesupply is nice, not to expensive and has lots of nice scents. i think they sell in 1 oz bottle too.


----------



## carebear (Feb 10, 2012)

candlescience has great sample sales - 1 oz bottles but you can get multiples if you need more for a batch, and their 99cent sales make them cheaper than buying larger sizes!  plus I know they will rock in wax too.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 10, 2012)

Natures Garden has 1oz bottles too.  When you order 10 of them it's 50 cents off each bottle.. so comes to a lil over $20 for 10 1 ozers.


----------



## semplice (Mar 21, 2012)

bump

Elements Bath and Body has sample vials from $1-$1.25 each.  They also have 1 oz sizes.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Mar 23, 2012)

If you haven't purchased a sample from Elements before it's not a full ounce.  It's maybe a 1/4 oz vial which means testing in a batch is not likely.  They do throw in the same small vials in each order, the bigger the order the bigger the goodie bag she puts in.  

When I'm ordering new items or bottles and the total starts hitting $100-200 range you'll often see up to 5 sample vials, a sample of body mist, a sample of lib balm base, a disposable pipette and a pen with a nifty led light on the top that is super powerful, great for finding that drip of soap or that washer or wing nut off your mold that hit the floor and ran off.


----------



## suzannaski (Mar 24, 2012)

Lebermuth has 1 oz samples. They also have some scents that you can't find anywhere else, except that you must by them in bulk or as samples.  The customer service is pretty good, too. I called to ask what some of the FO's were like, and what I wanted to avoid, and what I was really looking for.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Mar 26, 2012)

I am going to 3rd Day Star.  I have ordered 4 of their sample packs, giving me 20 2oz bottles.  I haven't used them all, or many, yet, but OOB they all smell great.  She also includes the info for each oil right on the description page.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 26, 2012)

AHRE has a fabulous sale every August - one ounce samples are $1 each.  They also throw in two free 1 oz samples with every order.  I have liked many of their scents

Peak and Candlescience, already mentioned, have deals periodically, on Peak I've seen 10 for $13.99 from time to time and they sell in glass bottles too.

I've had relatively good luck with Peak, less good with CS.

Southern Soapers now has sniffie vials like Elements.  It's enough to scent a single small bar (2-3 ounces) if you want to get an idea of how it will perform in CP.

Oregon Trails also has a sampler but depending on what you order, it may be cheaper to go a la carte.  Their samples are 2 ounce size.  I've liked almost everything I ordered from them.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2012)

judy, who is AHRE?


----------



## Genny (Mar 29, 2012)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> judy, who is AHRE?



I'm not Judy, well I don't think I am anyway.  But AHRE is Aroma Haven and Rustic Escentuals
http://rusticescentuals.com/


----------



## honor435 (Apr 12, 2012)

I like aroma haven, but I have never seen that sale, maybe I better get on their mailing list.
 I really like peak and rigt now they are having a 40% off sample packs.


----------

